# Canon 50D file problems



## jvw2941 (Aug 21, 2011)

For some reason my Canon EOS 50D is only saving part of the photos I take when I go to download them to my computer.  I've changed the memory card and no change.  I've also tried downloading them on a different computer and no change.  iPhoto still comes up with this window that lists all the files of photos that could not be downloaded for some reason and then they don't get downloaded.  The photos look fine on my camera.  Has anyone encountered this problem before and have any pointers? 

Thanks for anything,
J


----------



## FunkyRider (Aug 23, 2011)

I would say that the camera is faulty, get it checked by Canon


----------



## emjayare (Aug 25, 2011)

How are you downloading the images? USB cable from camera to computer? CF USB adapter? Internal CF drive slot in computer?

If you can see theimages correctly on the camera display, it sort of implies that the images are OK.


----------

